# My rabbits need rehoming



## Danielle O'D

I have made the heart breaking decision to have my two rabbits rehomed :sad:

We are having to move out of our own place really quickly (not through choice) and into private rented accomodation. Our rabbits are indoor and roam free round the flat most of the time.

We are finding it impossible to find somewhere that will allow us to take the rabbits too. We wouldn't be able to get them out of their cages and this isn't fair on them and I wants whats best for this which is why I have made my decision as much as I hate it they will benefit in the long run.

We have an English Lop called Jeremy and a Lionhead called Oscar, they are both loving and friendly

I have contacted the Blue Cross and RSPCA but I thought I would ask on here to see if anyone could take the rabbits for us and give them a nice and loving home. 

We live in Stevenage Hertfordshire and am unable to drive so if you are able to take them you would need to come to us.

Thank you for taking the time to read this


----------



## Jaynie99

There's a rabbit rescue I know of in Epping - I know it's a bit of a journey (its near the tube station) but the woman is lovely, it's privately run & she treats them all as if they are her own... I am soon to be volunteering there & I am getting a girlfriend for my bunboy on wednesday.

PM me if you would like any more details.

You could also advertise them here... Findafurry - finding new homes for small animals across the UK. Or maybe a specific rabbit forum

Good luck


----------



## Angelbecks

this place is great
Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


----------



## Danielle O'D

Hello

Thank you for your replies.

I rehomed the rabbits with a family member and friend at the weekend


----------



## tarnia

Hi there

I am sad for myou that you have to give your rabbits up, But also was going to say that we could give them a home here, They would be well loved and looked after if you would like to e-mail me about them even if they have now been rehomed my e-mail is [email protected],

My partner drives so therefore could collect them from you

Many regards

Tarnia x


----------



## tarnia

lol just seen the other post that you managed to rehome them already i hope they are happy x


----------

